# Hot off the Press



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

So...

I have had a short story accepted into Dreamspinner Press's _Hot off the Press_ anthology, which'll be released in October. Yay!

All stories are m/m romance and feature writing/publishing themes. My story is about a kleptomaniac who steals a book during an author's signing event. 

Obvs. don't have too much info at the mo, but I'll update the thread when I do.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 23, 2014)

Yay, you writing goddess!


----------



## ratsy (Jul 23, 2014)

Wowzers, you are flying this year! Congrats


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheered me up this morning when I saw the email! Especially as it began with the scary '_thank you for your submission, we were thrilled to receive almost eighty submissions, but as you can imagine, this made the process especially challenging.' _And I thought the next sentence was going to be, '_so unfortunately, you didn't make the cut.' _


----------



## ratsy (Jul 23, 2014)

I subbed a story to an anthology a couple months ago and then I found out they'd had over 800 submissions!!!! What!!??  So needless to say, I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Wowsers. (I'm stealing your word).


----------



## ratsy (Jul 23, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Wowsers. (I'm stealing your word).



It's a good word. I see you're using the British spelling..hahaha


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 23, 2014)

So to complete the circle, can I steal one of your books while you're signing at the launch?


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

alchemist said:


> So to complete the circle, can I steal one of your books while you're signing at the launch?



Absolutely. I expect there will be half-naked man torso on the front cover. 



Abernovo said:


> Congrats, Mouse.



Cheers!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 23, 2014)

In that case, I'll steal one, too! 

Congratulations, writing goddess!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Ta very much.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats, Mouse


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank'ee.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 23, 2014)

Well done, Mouse! Great to see hard work paying off.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 23, 2014)

Great news, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Ta and ta!


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 23, 2014)

Woo-hooh... congratulations Mouse. 

PS Ratsy - my cat likes your 'wowsers' - in fact he's really going to town playing around with it!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 23, 2014)

Well Done!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations. Now buy more food for the Hamsters that power your laptop and get The Empress Graves & The Barbarians' Key done!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, gang!



Ray McCarthy said:


> Congratulations. Now buy more food for the Hamsters that power your laptop and get The Empress Graves & The Barbarians' Key done!



I'm about halfway through TEG!


----------



## Juliana (Aug 16, 2014)

I think I congratulated you elsewhere, but not sure, so congratulations! Busy year for you, well done!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 19, 2014)

Cover reveal:





Available for pre-order as an ebook and print book: http://www.dreamspinnerpress.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=5672


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 19, 2014)

* Expects the topless man is on page three, as he isn't on the cover. *


----------



## Mouse (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh yes, he features in my story.


----------

